# Paint question



## Caddis (Nov 22, 2021)

Resto season has begun. Picked this up earlier this year. 
Seems some young hot rodder decided to paint and pin stripe their ride some time ago. I picked it up with intentions of full respray or keep it “hot rodded” 
Started to mess with it and noticed the added paint job started to flake off at places and with caution using a razor blade removed the stubborn areas. 
So far I exposed original decals. Thoughts cleaning whole frame?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2021)




----------

